# Solarforce L950m Review. (Pics, Beamshots(inside,out), RUNTIME, and more!)



## csshih (May 22, 2009)

Caution.. 40+ pictures.

Hello Everyone, 

Up for review is the Solarforce L950M.. this light has been relatively quiet, discussion wise, so, here’s a summary:


SSC P7 LED
2x18650
[FONT=&quot]Two output levels: high(750 Lumens) and low(475 Lumens)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Aluminum reflector with light orange-peel-textured reflective coating[/FONT]
HA III coating :twothumbs
Forward clicky with lockout
[FONT=&quot]Length x diameter (head and battery tube, mm): 238 x 72 x 25.5[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Runtime: high (80 mins), low (180 mins[/FONT][FONT=&quot])[/FONT]


More information can be found in the website linked below.

The light was purchased from Jake25 over at CPFMP.. you can buy it for an extremely cheap price of 88$! 


Jason’s(jake25) website can be found at *solarforcelights.com*, he is, imo, the best to deal with. lovecpf
Support your local dealers!
This light seems to be built as a heavy duty chunk of aluminum.. those looking for a light, puny thing aren’t going to be pleased! As of now.. it appears to throw decently well compared to the ACE-G.. but outdoor beamshots are on order.

And now, without further delay, I present you, the Solarforce L950M!

(as of now, the light doesn't come in any exceptional packaging, nor does it come with any accessories.. that will change soon!)

*Pics:*






Here is the full light... note the huge head, and very nice looking tailcap





Close up of the L950m logo..apologies for the blurry pic.. the lasering is extremely crisp in real life.





Labeled Mil-Spec HA III...:shrug:
oop, dust





Shot of all the parts.






very solid feeling tailcap..
the only qualm I have with it is that when pressing the button... there isn't much... "response".. a quieter cap, though.. we'll see how it fares over use.





Slightly better shot of the body tube..note the double oring at the tailcap portion... the tailcap was lubed with nyogel in this shot....
for the rest of the light.. I used no-ox-id.. a very good lubricant... you can buy some from a fellow cpf member here.





Has a "Caution, hot surface!", similar to surefire.





big ol' bezel.





Light Orange-Peel Reflector 










shot of the light engine





shot of the SSC P7 LED.

*Size comparison:*

From left to right..
Solarforce L950m, Tiablo AGE-G, Tiablo A9 Aspheric, MG RX-1, Nitecore D20, Dereelight Cl1H V4, Jetbeam II IBS, Romisen RC-N3, Nitecore EZAA, unprotected 18650, AA, AAA, CR123A






*Comparison with other high output lights!:*





Here we have up, from left to right.. the Solarforce L950m, the MG RX-1, and the Tiablo ACE-G





shot of the fronts





notice the depth of the reflectors





SSC P7, Cree MC-E, Cree MC-E!

*Indoor Beamshots!!*

Left to right.. Solarforce L950m, MG RX-1, Tiablo ACE-G





























The L950m has a huge spill.. even bigger than that of the ACE-G.
it seems to have an even brighter hotspot too!! 
The spill isn't as bright as of the ace-g, and the RX-1, though...
but still.. this light is impressive!

*Outdoor Shots*

~85 feet to fence

MG RX-1:



















Tiablo ACE-G:



















*Solarforce L950m:*


















That being seen.. the spill on this thing is INSANE!!!
the hotspot is also crazy!

_* RUNTIME:*_

Note.. I am not using any equipment specifically designed for measuring runtime.. just a camera using CDHK, and a script provided by *jirik_cz 
*He led me through the process, and helped me a lot.. THANKS!

This light was actively cooled with a fan.





looks like a very good runtime!
the protection circuitry of the batteries cut out at 3.5V (no load)

I'll be doing another one tomorrow to verify.. the little spikes are from me opening the closet to check heat.
(if no update, then the runtime graph is accurate.

Initial Impressions:
This light is actually bigger than the Tiablo ACE-G, which is a similar high output light, but using a Cree MC-E LED.
The Solarforce L950m uses a P7 LED.. the led itself is considerably bigger. 

This bigger light gives it more heft.. I feel I like this type better.
the Knurling is pretty strong, but obviously not as strong as Tiablo's exceptional knurling... the grip is pretty good... nearing the back of the battery tube, the anti-roll feature bites into the hand during use if not gripped right. :duh2:

A bit of white wall hunting later.. I can conclude that this light throws better than the ACE-G, while maintaining a large amount of flood.

Semi-Conclusion:

This light is completely worth your money!
compared to its more expensive counterpart.. the Tiablo, the L950m beats it in output, hands down!

The next competitor, the cheaper RX-1, is pretty much beaten in output, too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Forgoten214 (May 22, 2009)

*Re: Solarforce L950m Review.. (pics, comparisons...)*

Nice man. I cant wait until I can get money.


----------



## KRUPPSTAHL (May 22, 2009)

*Re: Solarforce L950m Review.. (pics, comparisons...)*

thanks for the comparison.

i looked at the Tiablo, but then i thought .....spend the 90 bucks for a solarforce.

this is the brightest, very good quality light i have bought so far....

surpassed my expectations by far......quality and brightness.....

for the money !


----------



## csshih (May 23, 2009)

*Re: Solarforce L950m Review.. (pics, comparisons...)*

indoor shots added!

this light looks like a winner!


----------



## bullettproof (May 23, 2009)

*Re: Solarforce L950m Review.. (pics, beamshots, comparisons.. and more!)*

One of my Favorite lights and the Build quality is great it beats every other quad die I have.


----------



## jake25 (May 23, 2009)

*Re: Solarforce L950m Review.. (pics, beamshots, comparisons.. and more!)*

Nice review Craig! Looking forward to outdoor beamshots. I have the L950m but no other quad die to compare it to. The L950m is plenty bright, looks like it gives the Tiablo a run for its money.


----------



## csshih (May 23, 2009)

*Re: Solarforce L950m Review.. (pics, beamshots, comparisons.. and more!)*

outdoor beamshots have been added!

the results are astounding! this light is definitely the best deal I've ever gotten!

...and, if anyone needs it, an Animated GIF.. apologies for the camera movement :/


----------



## MIKES250R (May 23, 2009)

*Re: Solarforce L950m Review. (Pics, beamshots(indoor, outdoor), comparisons, and more*

I really like this flashlight alot! It compares nicely to my Microfire 10W HID in terms of flood. It just does not have the throw the HID has. However it has a beautiful buttery smooth beam that is an instant on wall of light. It has replaced my Spear as my beside the bed light. I like the fact that you can unscrew the head slightly and increase the flood of the beam. I haven't done any run time test on my new 3000 mah 18650's yet so I wonder what kind of times I should expect. I also have ordered a tube extension to give me even more runtime. This is in my opinion one of the best bargains out there. Has anyone tested or got there hands on the L1200? 

Mike


----------



## kramer5150 (May 23, 2009)

*Re: Solarforce L950m Review. (Pics, beamshots(indoor, outdoor), comparisons, and more*

this beast is on my want list... I love well made lights that offer a LOT for comparatively little $$$.

Can you comment on the thermal performance of the light? Does it get alarmingly hot running on high, like most other multi-die designs? How cool does it run on low?

thanks for doing a great review.


----------



## Painful Chafe (May 23, 2009)

*Re: Solarforce L950m Review. (Pics, beamshots(indoor, outdoor), comparisons, and more*

I'm amazed that this light isn't talked about more here. As much as you hear about the Ace, EagleTac's new offerings, TK40's etc. At nearly half the price of an M2C4, I think this may be an amazing bargain. 

If anyone has a way to compare this to the M2--- EagleTac's, I would love to see that.


----------



## csshih (May 23, 2009)

*Re: Solarforce L950m Review. (Pics, beamshots(indoor, outdoor), comparisons, and more*

I will review a m2cx4 soon... Waiting for the next production batch.
. I have run the light on low for extends periods without a problem, on high, though, it does indeed get pretty hot after a while, but only if you're not holding onto the light.

Also,, I just found something out! The oring in the bezel glows!

Also,, sadly, this light isn't the best tailstander,,, the tailcap protrudes ever so slightly. I'm seeing if I can fix that 

Edit: I opened up the tailcap,.. Shaved a tiny bit of the rubber nub, it now tailstands perfectly! :twothumbs


----------



## KRUPPSTAHL (May 23, 2009)

*Re: Solarforce L950m Review. (Pics, beamshots(indoor, outdoor), comparisons, and more*

damn, i love the changing comparison shots....
in my opinion, the SolarForce wins all the way....

brightness, throw, spot.....not to mention.....PRICE.

a true winner, and i love mine.


----------



## jake25 (May 23, 2009)

*Re: Solarforce L950m Review. (Pics, beamshots(indoor, outdoor), comparisons, and more*



kramer5150 said:


> this beast is on my want list... I love well made lights that offer a LOT for comparatively little $$$.
> 
> Can you comment on the thermal performance of the light? Does it get alarmingly hot running on high, like most other multi-die designs? How cool does it run on low?
> 
> thanks for doing a great review.


After 3-5 Minutes it gets somewhat warm to the handle. After 10 minutes I would say its fairly warm. By 15 minutes I would go to Low Mode.

I've done work w/ the L950m and used it on low for 45 minutes straight, no problems.


----------



## KRUPPSTAHL (May 23, 2009)

*Re: Solarforce L950m Review. (Pics, beamshots(indoor, outdoor), comparisons, and more*

just to see how massive the emitter is mounted in the L950,

compared to the other ones.....convinces me.

the thermal aspects i have not tested yet....but...thats good news as well.


----------



## Badbeams3 (May 23, 2009)

*Re: Solarforce L950m Review. (Pics, beamshots(indoor, outdoor), comparisons, and more*

Wow. $112 including batts, charger and shipping. Sure looks like a bargain. I like the wide spill beam. I wanted the Fenix TK-40...but this one`s making me think twice. I do wish it had one more lower level. But I have other lights for that. I could get this light and the other one I saw on thier site...250 lumen R2 for the price of the TK-40...and have batteries too. Ah...Jees...what to do... :thinking:

Thanks for the review and great pic`s...really helps in deciding. Any idea how long it takes to charge the batts?


----------



## csshih (May 23, 2009)

*Re: Solarforce L950m Review. (Pics, beamshots(indoor, outdoor), comparisons, and more*

I don't know exactly how fast the charger will go, but I do know that it charges faster than the popular ultrafire wf-139 one.


----------



## 276 (May 24, 2009)

*Re: Solarforce L950m Review. (Pics, beamshots(indoor, outdoor), comparisons, and more*

Wow that's impressive!


----------



## bullettproof (May 24, 2009)

*Re: Solarforce L950m Review. (Pics, beamshots(indoor, outdoor), comparisons, and more*

The L950M is King and people dont even pay it as much attention as other bigger name Lights.It has FLood Throw an big Lumen output.


----------



## TAIGERSX (May 24, 2009)

*Re: Solarforce L950m Review. (Pics, beamshots(indoor, outdoor), comparisons, and more*



bullettproof said:


> The L950M is King and people dont even pay it as much attention as other bigger name Lights.It has FLood Throw an big Lumen output.


 
One simple reason: ITS SIZE . People love to see something that is brightest but also smallest . I'm thinking about buying it too but the thought of carrying it around hinders my index finger from pressing the paypal button.


----------



## bullettproof (May 24, 2009)

*Re: Solarforce L950m Review. (Pics, beamshots(indoor, outdoor), comparisons, and more*



TAIGERSX said:


> One simple reason: ITS SIZE . People love to see something that is brightest but also smallest . I'm thinking about buying it too but the thought of carrying it around hinders my index finger from pressing the paypal button.


 
Its really worth the money though.If your just going to buy 1 light and nothing else then buy exactly what your looking for.If you want a Small quad die light with big performance and pocket carry look at the M30.Im very impressed I didnt think I was going to be.


----------



## csshih (May 24, 2009)

*Re: Solarforce L950m Review. (Pics, beamshots(indoor, outdoor), comparisons, and more*

yup!
I agree with everything bulletproof said 

buy what you truly need for you applications, not what you think will impress other people.

but here.. at CPF.. we say  to both!

lovecpf

on a side note..I had some glow powder lying around....

















not very well done.. but hey.... it works 


...if only I had v10.


----------



## Phaserburn (May 24, 2009)

*Re: Solarforce L950m Review. (Pics, beamshots(indoor, outdoor), comparisons, and more*

I use my L950M for runs of 20-30 mins on high at a time, with no heat issues at all.

It seems to be a bit brighter overall than my Eagletac M2.

I bought an 18650 extender for the L2, and now have a 3x18650 config for my L950M. Not brighter, but longer runtime. I like the extra length, as it moves the sharp tailcap away from your hand and balances the light better overall.

Power consumption:

High, 2 cells: 1.6A
High, 3 cells: 1.1A

Low, 2 cells: 500ma
Low, 3 cells: 350ma

The extender needs contact help inside the tube to make electrical contact. I wish there was a UCL lens to fit this light.


----------



## csshih (May 24, 2009)

*Re: Solarforce L950m Review. (Pics, beamshots(indoor, outdoor), comparisons, and more*

I'll be getting an extender soon 

on another note.. I experimented with a point n shoot combined with a lens salvaged from a disposable camera...

here are some mediocre shots..










The vignetting is from the cheap lens.















closeup of the OP reflector!


----------



## jake25 (May 25, 2009)

*Re: Solarforce L950m Review. (Pics, beamshots(indoor, outdoor), comparisons, and more*

That glow powder looks awesome heh


----------



## phantom23 (May 25, 2009)

*Re: Solarforce L950m Review. (Pics, beamshots(indoor, outdoor), comparisons, and more*



csshih said:


>



Matte lens? Seems very common. Swapping the emitter makes really noticeable difference...


----------



## chanjyj (May 25, 2009)

*Re: Solarforce L950m Review. (Pics, beamshots(indoor, outdoor), comparisons, and more*

It's too bad this light was not rated at IPX8 standards or I would have bought it straight away.

From the manufacturer's mouth, it is only "splash proof".

However, looking at the 3 "O" rings here, I am starting to wonder if the manufacturer was correct when they quoted me IPX3 standards.

Anyone has any practical experience?


----------



## Sober (May 25, 2009)

*Re: Solarforce L950m Review. (Pics, beamshots(indoor, outdoor), comparisons, and more*



phantom23 said:


> Matte lens? Seems very common. Swapping the emitter makes really noticeable difference...



I have a couple of P7 DSWOI emitters, will it be worthwhile to swop it with the original one?

Regards


----------



## bullettproof (May 25, 2009)

*Re: Solarforce L950m Review. (Pics, beamshots(indoor, outdoor), comparisons, and more*



Sober said:


> I have a couple of P7 DSWOI emitters, will it be worthwhile to swop it with the original one?
> 
> Regards


 
Im sure it will help.You need to find out if the drivers are the same I dont no if they are? If they are the same you should pick up 10-20%


----------



## csshih (May 25, 2009)

*Re: Solarforce L950m Review. (Pics, beamshots(indoor, outdoor), comparisons, and more*



chanjyj said:


> It's too bad this light was not rated at IPX8 standards or I would have bought it straight away.
> 
> From the manufacturer's mouth, it is only "splash proof".
> 
> ...



It's time to take the 'ol "bring light into shower" test,, but how waterproof are you aiming for? You going to take it swimming?

And on the "matte" dome.. Might have been some fingerprints from me, made it slightly better with rubbing alcohol, but IMO this thing is bright enough!
All p7 LEDs have the "gummy" dome which seems to attract dust n stuff.


----------



## phantom23 (May 25, 2009)

*Re: Solarforce L950m Review. (Pics, beamshots(indoor, outdoor), comparisons, and more*



Sober said:


> I have a couple of P7 DSWOI emitters, will it be worthwhile to swop it with the original one?
> 
> Regards



Look at pics in this post:
http://www.torch.pl/forum/index.php/topic,56529.msg212706.html#msg212706

On the left is original P7 (DSXOI), on the right - swapped to DSWOI from Photonfanatic. Do you see any difference? After that light is noticeably brighter and throws significantly better :thumbsup:

EDIT. It's impossible to remove old emitter without destoying it. Tight fit + strong glue means trouble


----------



## csshih (May 25, 2009)

*Re: Solarforce L950m Review. (Pics, beamshots(indoor, outdoor), comparisons, and more*

I stand corrected!
47s is selling p7s for 15$ :O
Too bad I can't afford any 

My dome doesn't look as bad as the one in the link you gave me, but still not too clear. Sounds like an easy mod.

If I had the money.. I'd buy one and bring it to the San Jose gettogether and ask for help.


----------



## phantom23 (May 25, 2009)

*Re: Solarforce L950m Review. (Pics, beamshots(indoor, outdoor), comparisons, and more*



csshih said:


> Sounds like an easy mod.



I just edited my last post. It's not so easy...


----------



## jake25 (May 25, 2009)

*Re: Solarforce L950m Review. (Pics, beamshots(indoor, outdoor), comparisons, and more*

Sounds like something interesting to pass on to Solarforce


----------



## my9221 (May 25, 2009)

*Re: Solarforce L950m Review. (Pics, beamshots(indoor, outdoor), comparisons, and more*

Exactly! I just placed an order yesterday.


----------



## csshih (May 25, 2009)

*Re: Solarforce L950m Review. (Pics, beamshots(indoor, outdoor), comparisons, and more*



phantom23 said:


> I just edited my last post. It's not so easy...



aah, but oh well... This light is still insanely bright regardless :twothumbs nice to know that Jason's taking care of things. lovecpf


----------



## chanjyj (May 25, 2009)

*Re: Solarforce L950m Review. (Pics, beamshots(indoor, outdoor), comparisons, and more*



csshih said:


> It's time to take the 'ol "bring light into shower" test,, but how waterproof are you aiming for? You going to take it swimming?
> 
> And on the "matte" dome.. Might have been some fingerprints from me, made it slightly better with rubbing alcohol, but IMO this thing is bright enough!
> All p7 LEDs have the "gummy" dome which seems to attract dust n stuff.



Needs to be able to be immersed in water of depths not exceeding 1metre and for a time period not exceeding 15mins.


----------



## rizky_p (May 25, 2009)

*Re: Solarforce L950m Review. (Pics, beamshots(indoor, outdoor), comparisons, and more*

Solarfoce light seems to be a good quality but people dont talk much about it here. 

L950 is an interesting light, what is the maximum input voltage for L950M? Imagine a P7 light with long runtime wow i considering this light now!!


----------



## jake25 (May 25, 2009)

*Re: Solarforce L950m Review. (Pics, beamshots(indoor, outdoor), comparisons, and more*



rizky_p said:


> Solarfoce light seems to be a good quality but people dont talk much about it here.
> 
> L950 is an interesting light, what is the maximum input voltage for L950M? Imagine a P7 light with long runtime wow i considering this light now!!


 The L950m has been run 3x18650 with a runtime on high of 1:49 hours


----------



## phantom23 (May 25, 2009)

*Re: Solarforce L950m Review. (Pics, beamshots(indoor, outdoor), comparisons, and more*



jake25 said:


> The L950m has been run 3x18650 with a runtime on high of 1:49 hours



With what cells? Using 2x18650 it runs for 1:20h, with Panasonic NCR 2900mAh 1:40h...:thinking:


----------



## jake25 (May 25, 2009)

*Re: Solarforce L950m Review. (Pics, beamshots(indoor, outdoor), comparisons, and more*

Tested with Solarforce 2400mAh protected 18650s. This is with regulated output, not a decline like the Panasonics.

It may be higher, I am giving a rough and generous idea based of testing with 3x18650, Solarforce protected 2400mAh done in a L900


----------



## csshih (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Solarforce L950m Review. (Pics, beamshots(indoor, outdoor), comparisons, and more*

Ok.. Did a quick bathtub waterproof test, the light seems to hold up without a problem. No water inside the light after 30 minutes immersed in ~2 feet of water.

This was with the light switched on and off.

Also, please note that solarforce reported that you cannot run the light with an extension tube.. It will shorten the life of the driver and led, supposedly.


----------



## MIKES250R (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Solarforce L950m Review. (Pics, beamshots(indoor, outdoor), comparisons, and more*

This shortening the life of the emitter sounds bogus to me. I doubt seriously that there is any difference between the L1000's and the L950's emitter. But hey what do I know? If anyone knows for sure that would be helpful. I have my L2 extension tube in place and it works just fine after fabbing a small copper ring insert to bridge the connection. Thanks to those who took the time to explain to me how to make it work. I really can't see much difference in brightness,however, I do like the feel of the extended grip. This is my favorite flashlight today.

Mike


----------



## SwatDude (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Solarforce L950m Review. (Pics, beamshots(indoor, outdoor), comparisons, and more*

Does this light really only weigh 8 ounces empty?? How reliable have the Solarforce lights been?? Would it handle the recoil of a .308 rifle?

Edited: I meant ounces not grams!!!


----------



## csshih (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Solarforce L950m Review. (Pics, beamshots(indoor, outdoor), comparisons, and more*

The emitter part does indeed soubd weird, as it appears the light is still the same brightness. But, the driver part sounds like a possibility.

8 grams on empty? Where did this info come from... Defintely not 8 grams,
I don't know how well the light would take the recoil, there is indeed a spring at the head..

I had a walk outside with the light. I found the high mode overly bright, and ran the light on low the entire time.


----------



## chanjyj (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Solarforce L950m Review. (Pics, beamshots(indoor, outdoor), comparisons, and more*



csshih said:


> Ok.. Did a quick bathtub waterproof test, the light seems to hold up without a problem. No water inside the light after 30 minutes immersed in ~2 feet of water.
> 
> This was with the light switched on and off.
> 
> Also, please note that solarforce reported that you cannot run the light with an extension tube.. It will shorten the life of the driver and led, supposedly.



Thanks for the bathtub test!


----------



## bigchelis (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Solarforce L950m Review. (Pics, beamshots(indoor, outdoor), comparisons, and more*

This light is the best bang for the buck. You get tons of throw with all the lumens a P7 offers. Well made and great heatsink.

Here are MrGmans lumen readings. Krammer5150, the older L900 and the new version both give the same lumens. If you get the clearance L900 at lighthound.com it will offer the same lumens for less money. Also, If I recall correctly when you use 3 18650's the lumens don't go up because it is regulated. You would however gain some added runtime with the lower current.

*Solarforce L900M_______,__2X_AW18650________high_________654.2____3 sec_______,*
*Solarforce L900M_______,__2X_AW18650________high_________596.3___30 sec_______,*
*Solarforce L900M_______,__2X_AW18650________high_________585.0___60 sec_______,*
*Solarforce L900M_______,__2X_AW18650________high_________575.7__120 sec_______,*
*Solarforce L900M_______,__2X_AW18650________high_________562.6__150 sec_______,*
*Solarforce L900M_______,__2X_AW18650________high_________558.9__180 sec_______,*
*Solarforce L900M_______,__2X_AW18650________low__________361.3,___3 sec_______,*
*Solarforce L900M_______,__2X_AW18650________low__________346.7,__30 sec_______,*


----------



## SwatDude (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Solarforce L950m Review. (Pics, beamshots(indoor, outdoor), comparisons, and more*

So does anyone know how much the 950 it weighs empty???


----------



## jake25 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Solarforce L950m Review. (Pics, beamshots(indoor, outdoor), comparisons, and more*

350 grams, 13.35oz -- Empty
440 grams, 15.4oz-- 2 Solarforce 18650s


----------



## chanjyj (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Solarforce L950m Review. (Pics, beamshots(indoor, outdoor), comparisons, and more*



bigchelis said:


> This light is the best bang for the buck. You get tons of throw with all the lumens a P7 offers. Well made and great heatsink.
> 
> Here are MrGmans lumen readings. Krammer5150, the older L900 and the new version both give the same lumens. If you get the clearance L900 at lighthound.com it will offer the same lumens for less money. Also, If I recall correctly when you use 3 18650's the lumens don't go up because it is regulated. You would however gain some added runtime with the lower current.
> 
> ...



This is weird. Some reviews says the L950m has excellent heatsink.

However the lumen readings above for the L900 show a *drop of 100 lumens in 3mins?*
Is the L950m so drastically different in design from the L900 that this lumen-drop-problem has been solved?


----------



## bigchelis (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Solarforce L950m Review. (Pics, beamshots(indoor, outdoor), comparisons, and more*



chanjyj said:


> This is weird. Some reviews says the L950m has excellent heatsink.
> 
> However the lumen readings above for the L900 show a *drop of 100 lumens in 3mins?*
> Is the L950m so drastically different in design from the L900 that this lumen-drop-problem has been solved?


 

In seing in person the older P7 L900 and the new L900M the heatsink does look much improved. Yet, the lumen output is the same. The L900M is still an amazing light and a light I know I will one day purchase. If anything the new version does look a little better with the fins and more tactical clikie.:twothumbs


----------



## csshih (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Solarforce L950m Review. (Pics, beamshots(indoor, outdoor), comparisons, and more*

Hmmm, weird. Nothing noticeable to my eyes. But then again, a 25% drop isn't very noticeable.

Time for a runtime test on high.. We'll see how the light fares.
I'll be testing with solarforce 2400mAh batteries.

A donation of aw cells would be welcome, as aws seem to be the standard for runtime tests.

Stay tuned. I am currently charging batteries, this will take 2,3 hours total.


----------



## csshih (May 28, 2009)

*Re: Solarforce L950m Review. (Pics, beamshots(indoor, outdoor), comparisons, and more*

* ahem *

RUNTIME! 






bumps are from me opening closet to check if light is overheating, etc.

this light has heck of a regulation 


hmmm.. I don't see any 25% drop.. at all.


----------



## chanjyj (May 28, 2009)

*Re: Solarforce L950m Review. (Pics, beamshots(indoor, outdoor), comparisons, and more*



csshih said:


> * ahem *
> 
> RUNTIME!
> 
> ...



Great.. this light has gone from my "consider list" to my "to-get list"lovecpf


----------



## jtsgalaxy (May 28, 2009)

Great light! output curve is beautiful, I'm going to get one after read this post! thanks cpf and members for the review!


----------



## Painful Chafe (May 28, 2009)

*Re: Solarforce L950m Review. (Pics, beamshots(indoor, outdoor), comparisons, and more*



bigchelis said:


> Yet, the lumen output is the same.:twothumbs



You said the lumen output is the same between the 900 and 950. Are you talking about the nearly 100 lumens drop in 3 minutes or. I think some of us are wondering if the heat sink in the 950 is better and will not see that 100 lumen drop. csshih's test on the 950 shows a pretty flat output for more than 80 minutes.


----------



## bigchelis (May 28, 2009)

*Re: Solarforce L950m Review. (Pics, beamshots(indoor, outdoor), comparisons, and more*



csshih said:


> * ahem *
> 
> RUNTIME!
> 
> ...


 

Respectfully: How are these numbers obtained? Due to our eyes adjusting it is a given that you will not see the drop in lumens, but with a calibrated lumens sphere like MrGmans the truth is revealed. Whether it drops 25% lumens after 1 hour or not, the Solarforce L950, L900, L900M lights rock. To me they throw like an R2 with the spread of a P7. The best of 2 worlds in one. 

If you been debating getting this light, stop thinking about it. If there was ever a no-brainer purchase this is it. If I didn't have my M6 LED variants I would have 3 or 4 of the same light.:thumbsup:


----------



## chanjyj (May 28, 2009)

*Re: Solarforce L950m Review. (Pics, beamshots(indoor, outdoor), comparisons, and more*



bigchelis said:


> Respectfully: How are these numbers obtained? Due to our eyes adjusting it is a given that you will not see the drop in lumens, but with a calibrated lumens sphere like MrGmans the truth is revealed. Whether it drops 25% lumens after 1 hour or not, the Solarforce L950, L900, L900M lights rock. To me they throw like an R2 with the spread of a P7. The best of 2 worlds in one.
> 
> If you been debating getting this light, stop thinking about it. If there was ever a no-brainer purchase this is it. If I didn't have my M6 LED variants I would have 3 or 4 of the same light.:thumbsup:



EDIT>> After reading through the review one more time it appears that he got the numbers via this method https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/226769

I'll be damned. I meant to purchase this light and you just put a dampener on it again 

Whether the lumens drop or not is insignificant. It's the heatsink issue which worries me. You see, I live in a country where the average daily temperature is 31 Celcius...


----------



## TAIGERSX (May 28, 2009)

Not sure if anybody already saw this. Jetbeam M1x vs. Solarfoce L950m at the distance of 80m . I'm torn between these two. 

M1X pushes the light out harder but then it's $145
L950M is just slightly behind but it's $88 .


----------



## Badbeams3 (May 28, 2009)

Looking at those pic`s it appears the Jetbeam is brighter. Be interesting to see a showdown. I saw the Jetbeam on sale for $135 in the CPF market place.


----------



## easilyled (May 28, 2009)

The M1-X can throw a little further than the L950M, but not much.

The pictures make it look like there is quite a lot more overall output from the M1-X.

In ceiling bounce, my L950M is at least the same output as the M1-X, maybe more.

I wonder if fresh batteries were used in both lights or whether perhaps the L950M belonging to the photographer was just weaker than normal. :shrug:


----------



## MrGman (May 28, 2009)

first off with my corrected and republished numbers shown above the drop that I see in the first 3 minutes of my own data is only 15%, half of which comes in the first 30 seconds, and since I have been doing this a while the reality is the biggest drop is in the first 10 seconds. I will note that I had a typo in my original notes when I went back and reviewed it and had to correct it. The Solarforce 950 from Kruppstahl was very very close to these corrected numbers for the first 3 minutes. There is no cooling fan used for these types of tests by me. 



I would question the test methodology in the ability to capture that turn on peak reading before the light warms up at all to show the drop. As the batteries warm up they actually help run the light better and they compensate for the long term drop out of the light.

So how soon after actual turn on did you capture your first reading? What was the starting temperature in you "closet", what if any type of cooling or circulation were you providing to the light? You should publish the test condition set up data as part of your test reporting format. G


----------



## csshih (May 29, 2009)

sorry for the delay in responding.. strange, I didn't get an email notification.



bigchelis said:


> Respectfully: How are these numbers obtained? Due to our eyes adjusting it is a given that you will not see the drop in lumens, but with a calibrated lumens sphere like MrGmans the truth is revealed. Whether it drops 25% lumens after 1 hour or not, the Solarforce L950, L900, L900M lights rock. To me they throw like an R2 with the spread of a P7. The best of 2 worlds in one.
> 
> If you been debating getting this light, stop thinking about it. If there was ever a no-brainer purchase this is it. If I didn't have my M6 LED variants I would have 3 or 4 of the same light.:thumbsup:



See the quote below.. 
The graph is decently accurate, compare the EZAA runtime graph with selfbuilt's... you'll find them similar, but since I ran the ezaa in water, bubbles formed on the lens, and dropped the output over time.



chanjyj said:


> EDIT>> After reading through the review one more time it appears that he got the numbers via this method https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/226769
> 
> I'll be damned. I meant to purchase this light and you just put a dampener on it again
> 
> Whether the lumens drop or not is insignificant. It's the heatsink issue which worries me. You see, I live in a country where the average daily temperature is 31 Celcius...



The numbers should be extremely accurate, cameras need to be accurate to take photos that aren't too dark or bright. 

The light was actively cooled with a box fan on low in the closet.. I stated it in the review.

I apologize for being a high school student with almost no budget at all to purchase testing equipment. :shrug: If someone would provide me with some good equipment, I would be glad to give you guys the best and most accurate of graphs.



TAIGERSX said:


> Not sure if anybody already saw this. Jetbeam M1x vs. Solarfoce L950m at the distance of 80m . I'm torn between these two.
> 
> M1X pushes the light out harder but then it's $145
> L950M is just slightly behind but it's $88 .



Eh... no offense to the photographer, but those pictures look completely wrong.



MrGman said:


> first off with my corrected and republished numbers shown above the drop that I see in the first 3 minutes of my own data is only 15%, half of which comes in the first 30 seconds, and since I have been doing this a while the reality is the biggest drop is in the first 10 seconds. I will note that I had a typo in my original notes when I went back and reviewed it and had to correct it. The Solarforce 950 from Kruppstahl was very very close to these corrected numbers for the first 3 minutes. There is no cooling fan used for these types of tests by me.
> 
> I would question the test methodology in the ability to capture that turn on peak reading before the light warms up at all to show the drop. As the batteries warm up they actually help run the light better and they compensate for the long term drop out of the light.
> 
> So how soon after actual turn on did you capture your first reading? What was the starting temperature in you "closet", what if any type of cooling or circulation were you providing to the light? You should publish the test condition set up data as part of your test reporting format. G



The batteries were taken off the charger once it hit green.. they were slightly warm.

The light was actively cooled with a box fan on low.. I stated it in the review. I booted up the camera runtime script before I turned the light on.
The script is set to take measurements every minute.. not the most precise, but it takes 3 readings every minute, and averages them out.
so... the reading was taken about..10 seconds after the light first turned on.


I did not take temperature measurements, sorry.

I am going to take a 10 minute runtime test, without any cooling.

editing the script to take readings every 10 seconds
averaging 2 readings every time.

it is currently 76 Fahrenheit.. I will be back shortly.

just started the test.. now time to wait....
eh, update...
made a mistake. have to charge up batteries again. wait a while longer.

I'll post the results tomorrow.


----------



## strinq (May 29, 2009)

Lol, where do we get the coupons at the solarforce website? Newbie here sorry.


----------



## IUalum (May 29, 2009)

Just got mine from jake25 and his website, the L950m arrived seperately from the 18650's and tailcap I also ordered but all came on the same day.

Love this light and service from jake25 was great, the "tactical" tailcap definitely can double as a weapon, kind of sharp on the edges but I like it.


----------



## csshih (May 29, 2009)

no coupons as of now.. the prices are already discounted apparently


----------



## jake25 (May 29, 2009)

IUalum said:


> Just got mine from jake25 and his website, the L950m arrived seperately from the 18650's and tailcap I also ordered but all came on the same day.
> 
> Love this light and service from jake25 was great, the "tactical" tailcap definitely can double as a weapon, kind of sharp on the edges but I like it.


I'm glad you enjoy the light:thumbsup:


----------



## csshih (May 30, 2009)

MrGman said:


> since I have been doing this a while the reality is the biggest drop is in the first 10 seconds.


 seems my camera cannot take readings that fast.

so, according to MrGman, the light drops in output very quickly, I am apparently unable to start the measurements from peak.. add a few percentage of drop in light output from the start.

I took a 15 minute reading without any cooling. 
The light was rather hot right after the test, not hot that I wasn't able to hold it, but hot enough that I would not want to leave the light running on high for extended periods of time without any cooling (by hand, fan, etc, If you're holding the light, your blood dissipates the heat effectively)

and here would be the graph.


----------



## chanjyj (May 30, 2009)

csshih said:


> seems my camera cannot take readings that fast.
> 
> so, according to MrGman, the light drops in output very quickly, I am apparently unable to start the measurements from peak.. add a few percentage of drop in light output from the start.
> 
> ...



This looks bad. real bad.. I was hoping for something more flat. Will I be correct to say that if it drops to 90% in 17mins it will drop to 50% in 80+mins? Oh well.

Too bad I already ordered my Solarforce L950m


----------



## csshih (May 30, 2009)

chanjyj said:


> This looks bad. real bad.. I was hoping for something more flat. Oh well.
> 
> Too bad I already ordered my Solarforce L950m



oh?

most lights will drop in output if just leave them running without even holding it.... the heat is bad for the LED.

I hope you won't run the light for 80 minutes without even touching. most people would agree that's a bad idea.

example: I have a tiablo ACE-G.. 170$ light, and that one will get hot if you leave it alone.

but, if you run the 950 in medium mode.. it runs pretty cool... if you're going to go for long periods.. I recommend that.

don't worry.. you won't regret the purchase.
it's a very nice light.


----------



## chanjyj (May 30, 2009)

csshih said:


> oh?
> 
> most lights will drop in output if just leave them running without even holding it.
> 
> ...



Yeah, but a drop of 10% so quickly seems rather drastic (at least, to me).
Furthurmore, I live in a country where the freaking *daily average* temperature is 31 celcius (87.8F), so heat issues become even more of a problem.

To compound the issue even further, the only reason I bought the light was to run it *only on high*  - my TK10 would take care of everything else.

    

Anyway thanks for your great review. :thumbsup:


----------



## MrGman (May 30, 2009)

chanjyj said:


> Yeah, but a drop of 10% so quickly seems rather drastic (at least, to me).
> Furthurmore, I live in a country where the freaking *daily average* temperature is 31 celcius (87.8F), so heat issues become even more of a problem.
> 
> To compound the issue even further, the only reason I bought the light was to run it *only on high*  - my TK10 would take care of everything else.
> ...


 

First I commend your excellent and I will say proper use of the word freaking in a sentence. 

Next, what is the actually daily average "nightly" temperature of your country where you would be using this megalight? I hope its cooler than that? G


----------



## jake25 (May 30, 2009)

It gets pretty hot in Hong Kong during summer nights, it's a combination of the heat and the humidity. it can get real hot.


----------



## chanjyj (May 30, 2009)

MrGman said:


> First I commend your excellent and I will say proper use of the word freaking in a sentence.
> 
> Next, what is the actually daily average "nightly" temperature of your country where you would be using this megalight? I hope its cooler than that? G






jake25 said:


> It gets pretty hot in Hong Kong during summer nights, it's a combination of the heat and the humidity. it can get real hot.




I live in Singapore where...
The average temperature (day) is 31 celcius (87.8F). 
The average nightly temperature, is 29 celcius (84.2F).
Humidity never drops below 80%.

Singapore sits only slightly above the equator. Temperature variations are zilch.

Yeah. It's like sitting in a furnace everyday, if you are wondering. :laughing:


----------



## jirik_cz (May 30, 2009)

chanjyj said:


> This looks bad. real bad.. I was hoping for something more flat. Will I be correct to say that if it drops to 90% in 17mins it will drop to 50% in 80+mins? Oh well.
> 
> Too bad I already ordered my Solarforce L950m


It will not drop to 50% in 80 minutes. Look on the previous graph by csshih or graph by me ;-)


----------



## Painful Chafe (May 30, 2009)

Hopefully MrGman or someone else can answer this. Everyone is making an issue out of the drop in output. 
I was peaking at the drop in output of the high power lights on MrGmans chart in the sticky. It seams that all the lights that are over 450 lumens have a minumum 10% drop in output after warm up, some aproaching 20%. Seems to me this may be very comon due to the high heat put out of these Mega lights. It looks to me that the Solarforce is right in line with the other 500+ lumen lights. I would hate for this light to get an undesearved bad reputation.


----------



## MrGman (May 30, 2009)

The initial drop that all lights have as the phosphors warm up eventually stabilizes if the chip has some fairly decent heatsinking. Also the driver circuits also have some thermal fold back built in when they get warm for self protection. Once the entire mass stabilizes they typically don't keep dropping in output. It is hard to do a realistic test of this because it has to sit stationary in a rest in order to measure the output. In real world use its going to be hand held and moving around in the air by the operator. Plus as soon as you shut it off it starts to cool down internally and the next turn on comes back up. So for people who don't just keep the light on straight for an hour at a time but run it 5 minutes at a time for so this is really a non issue. 

I don't know of a realistic way to test the light on the bench in the secret bunker of truth for more than 5 minutes without it getting warmer than it normally would laying on a black foam rest so I can get steady readings rather than being hand held. Do I turn a fan on "low"? Do I put a damp towel under it? I am not going to hand hold it. 

Incandescent lights drop in output from the moment you turn them on also. Since none of them are regulated I can tell you over the course of an hour unless you have a really big battery pack they are going to drop more than 10%, probably no less than 30%. I have measured incan lights in the same size and general form factor as these running on 2 18650 batteries and they draw 3 to 4 amps. They are not going to hold that output constant for an hour. And they only delivered 350 lumens at turn on. I just don't bother to publish every little tidbit of testing I do, especially with incans. So these are still far superior in output and run time.

If some one can device a practical scheme that sounds reasonable of how to keep a light stationary on the bench being measured with limited cooling to simulate human operation I will try and do it. Csshih, nice test plots. 

You are welcome to come test your light in the secret bunker of truth when ready. G.


----------



## Phaserburn (May 30, 2009)

MrG, how about a nice moist washcloth wrapped around the head area (the "hand"), and a fan blowing on it on low (the "breeze"). I would think that this combo should do the trick and simulate being held to enough of a degree that you could take your readings.


----------



## Painful Chafe (May 30, 2009)

This will not be all that scientific but: Perhaps you can hand hold a light for five minutes as someone would do in normal use then measure the temp. Then let it cool, run it for 5 minutes again with a cooling fan on it. When you find a fan speed that matches the hand held test..... you get the point. I'm thinking this would be a possibility, but you are the expert and would know better.

Another question. A P7 LED is a P7 LED. Is the only difference between different lights in output drop due to the ability of the light to transfer heat away from the LED due to construction. If so, someone who loves to tinker can find some tweaks to improve the heat transfer.


----------



## MrGman (May 30, 2009)

Painful Chafe said:


> This will not be all that scientific but: Perhaps you can hand hold a light for five minutes as someone would do in normal use then measure the temp. Then let it cool, run it for 5 minutes again with a cooling fan on it. When you find a fan speed that matches the hand held test..... you get the point. I'm thinking this would be a possibility, but you are the expert and would know better.
> 
> Another question. A P7 LED is a P7 LED. Is the only difference between different lights in output drop due to the heat sink ability of the lights construction. If so, someone who loves to tinker can find some tweaks to improve the heat transfer.


 
A P7 LED is indeed a constant. The variabilities are drive current and heatsinking, and total thermal mass. You could have good heat sink away from the chip into the thermal mass but if its not a big mass, you are still limited. Having a very large thermal mass but not good heatsinking (high thermal resistance in the path) and you still don't do really well. The very things you don't need with a real light bulb (filament) because it has to get hot and roast and you want it isolated from anything that would cool it down, you need in a solid state device. The bigger the block of aluminum that you can thermally couple the actual LED chip to the more power you can drive it with up to its own real power limitations. The desire to drive these P7's with just a little bit "more" power versus what the total heatsinking capabilities are ends up with the same result: You get a high lumen number "spike" at turn on and then it drifts down quickly. If you live somewhere that gets really cold at night and use it outdoors then you would actually get better output out of it. If you don't then you get less. The best LED lights are those where the chip is purposely under driven to keep the output constant for the amount of power consumption and you get steady output for a reasonable amount of power.

These guys that want just a little more drive current pumped through theres so that they can say that they get more out of there custom units don't understand that they actually get less after the first 3 seconds then if they didn't over drive it at all. 

The Solarforce L9XX series is still a very good flashlight for the money it does have the low mode which will run for quite a while and make a 200 lumen flashlight look pathetic so its still a good deal overall. I have no regrets on mine for $90. G.


----------



## csshih (May 30, 2009)

jirik_cz said:


> It will not drop to 50% in 80 minutes. Look on the previous graph by csshih or graph by me ;-)




hey jirik.. how do you cool your lights?

and 1:25 compared to my 1:24.. that's pretty close! :nana:

I'll have to answer your questions later.. got some finals to study for!

thank you for your support!


----------



## strinq (May 31, 2009)

Curious to how this light compares to the M2xc4


----------



## csshih (May 31, 2009)

strinq said:


> Curious to how this light compares to the M2xc4



Coming soon!


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Jun 8, 2009)

The heatsinking on the L950M looks pretty good. I wonder how does this light compare in output to the JetBeam M1X? Since the MC-E emitter is smaller than the P7, wouldn't it have more difficulty dealing with heat??

I'm deciding between buying the M1X or the L950M, and leaning more towards the M1X because of build quality and looks. However I wouldn't mind buying the L950M instead even if the output were a little lower but its heat handling ability is better than the M1X.

Comments?


----------



## easilyled (Jun 8, 2009)

Fusion_m8 said:


> The heatsinking on the L950M looks pretty good. I wonder how does this light compare in output to the JetBeam M1X? Since the MC-E emitter is smaller than the P7, wouldn't it have more difficulty dealing with heat??
> 
> I'm deciding between buying the M1X or the L950M, and leaning more towards the M1X because of build quality and looks. However I wouldn't mind buying the L950M instead even if the output were a little lower but its heat handling ability is better than the M1X.
> 
> Comments?



There has been at least 1 in-depth comparison review about these 2 lights.
The information that I have gathered from this indicates that the JetBeam M1X has superior heat-sinking to the L950M.
(The tests showed that the output of the L950M drops more quickly than the Jetbeam M1X, especially in the first few minutes.)
Other than this, the L950M is a great light with probably more initial output than the M1X but not as much throw.
On the other hand, there is no donut in the beam of the L950M and its considerably less expensive.


----------



## csshih (Jun 8, 2009)

not sure about the heat on the jetbeam... they don't need any more reviewers :mecry:

but.. the output drop isn't too high if you're holding the light in your hands.

that test was run with absolutely no heatsinking.


----------



## TechnoBill (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: Solarforce L950m Review. (Pics, beamshots(indoor, outdoor), comparisons, and more*

Moved to General Flashlight Discussion by TechnoBill


----------



## easilyled (Jun 9, 2009)

TechnoBill, welcome to CPF :wave:

You're right of course. When I first joined CPF, I remember the Pelican M6 led being thought of as one of the best led lights you could buy.

It had a luxeon 1 which was overdriven to provide a whole 40 lumens.

The special reflector made this throw well compared to the other luxeon lights at the time.

I bought a Pelican M6 led and was very proud of it compared to the terrible urine-green light from another led flashlight I had.

I could see the potential of leds and was very excited.

Now we are talking about lights throwing 600+ OTF lumens a long way down range as if its completely normal.

I tell you that the guys just being introduced to led flashlights now are very spoiled indeed.

Anyway the L950M is a fantastic light, even more so at the price. :thumbsup:


----------



## TechnoBill (Jun 9, 2009)

easilyled said:


> TechnoBill, welcome to CPF :wave:
> Now we are talking about lights throwing 600+ OTF lumens a long way down range as if its completely normal.


*MODERATORS:* After posting it occurred to me I should have posted this in _General Flashlight Discussion_ and referenced via link back to this thread. I didn't mean to hijack the thread. Clearly I was under the influence of an intense Flashahol rush. I'm going to remove the post, if my credential set allows, and place it in _General Flashlight Discussion._ I trust that won't be considered a cross post.

Thanks EasilyLed {love that moniker}


----------



## recDNA (Jun 9, 2009)

[ 

IYE is the Solarforce build and quality as high as Olight, Eagletac, and Fenix?


----------



## Patriot (Jun 9, 2009)

recDNA said:


> IYE is the Solarforce build and quality as high as Olight, Eagletac, and Fenix?






recDNA, it's not necessary to quote when asking a simple question about quality of the light that's listed in the title. It's especially not necessary to duplicate all of the pictures in the original post. It's takes up a lot of space, makes the thread page much slower to load and more difficult to read because of all the scrolling down. Please fix :help:

Regarding the quality, I've only owned one Solarforce and the quality seemed equal to the others for the most part.


----------



## recDNA (Jun 9, 2009)

Sorry, just replied to the post I was reading. You're right.

Do you know anyplace the 950 is in stock?


----------



## TAIGERSX (Jun 9, 2009)

recDNA said:


> Do you know anyplace the 950 is in stock?


 
Solarforcelights.com


----------



## recDNA (Jun 9, 2009)

Nope, out of stock there too.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 9, 2009)

I've heard nothing but good things about the 950. You could give Lighthound a call and ask if they are expecting a shipment any time soon. If nothing else you could get on the waiting list for one. 

http://www.lighthound.com/search.asp?keyword=950&search=GO


----------



## jake25 (Jun 10, 2009)

I want to tread lightly on what exactly to say but Solarforce told me the L950m was a limited run kinda light, when it's out it's out. I believe Solarforce still has some L900m in stock.


----------



## SunFire900 (Jun 28, 2009)

I purchased this light earlier this month and it is my first and only P7 light. I have been very happy with it. 

Recently, I noticed that it had a slightly lopsided beam when shining it on the wall. In actual use it is not as noticeable. When eyeballing the emitter, it appeared to be almost if not perfectly centered in the reflector.

Today I took my 4x lupe, held it in front of the light and shining it on the wall saw what is the probable cause. Two of the dies are bright and the other two are very noticeably dimmer.

Now, is this common with P7 emitters? Is it a defective one or could it be the engine? I am no expert in this area so if someone can help me out, I would greatly appreciate it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## csshih (Jun 28, 2009)

I would think the the Vf of the LED dies are slightly different.. this happens in my Tiablo ACE-G also.


----------



## baterija (Jun 28, 2009)

SunFire900 said:


> Now, is this common with P7 emitters? Is it a defective one or could it be the engine? I am no expert in this area so if someone can help me out, I would greatly appreciate it.



It's the disadvantage of hooking LEDs in parallel. I've heard of it with other P7's and MCEs hooked up 4p.


----------



## bill_n_opus (Jun 29, 2009)

Should have bought this when I had the chance ... oh well, hope the new replacement stuff is along the same lines.


----------



## MIKES250R (Jul 2, 2009)

What is the word or rumor on the new SolarForce lights coming out?


----------



## csshih (Jul 2, 2009)

hmm, seems jake suspects something new is coming.. who knows?

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showpost.php?p=2326939&postcount=153


----------



## MIKES250R (Jul 2, 2009)

I received my new Tiablo ACE-G yesterday. I have high hopes for the Tiablo but I have been terribly spoiled by the L950's total output and buttery smoooth, donut free beam. 
I ordered the ACE because I have tried the M-30 and the M1X and while output and throw were good the donut effect was totally annoying. Last night I was expecting the ACE to dominate my cheap SolarForce, boy was I wrong. I would guesstimate that the Solarforce was 15-20% brighter than the Tiablo. Which would account for the difference since the reflector of the Solarforce is about 15-20% bigger. I think the Tiablo is an awesome light and in fact I will keep it. However the Solarforce is still my favorite for several reasons. First, it has truly adjustable focus from spot to flood. None of the others I have tried come anywhere close to being anything other than a fixed beam. In addition to the adjustable beam the color of the Solarforce very warm most likely due to the P7 characteristics as opposed to the MCE's. Finally, there is the price difference. The $50 difference between the two would buy a charger and several nice 18650's. There are still plenty of L1000's out there if you just know where to look.

MIke


----------



## jake25 (Jul 2, 2009)

Good to hear Mike

That's what I like about Solarforce. It's a company that's still rising, still a bit rough around the edges but it still delivers a darn good product for a darn good price.

In the near future you will defiantly hear more from Solarforce


----------



## keithhr (Jul 14, 2009)

I just couldn't resist the L950M, bought one last night even though I recently got a TK40 and M1x, I guess I had some extra batteries that needed a home and at the price of the Lm950 it was too good to pass up. I think it's good to have competition in the market force and the pricing is competitive to say the least and should be rewarded. I joined the cpf in the spring of 2003, long before it was a big site and the Arc AAA at 15 lumens was a marvel and there was hardly any light that had 100 lumens unless you went surefire with their xtra bright bulb, maybe it was theP91. Now I am going to own 3 lights over 600 lumens and they are all brighter I believe than the Surefire M6 which was rated at 500 lumens and thought to be amazing. My how things have changed. First the 1 watt lights, then 3 watt, then 5 watt lights that burned to hot. There weren't any rechargeable 123 bulbs , now I have every version of that light that they make, I even charge up some old pila batteries where two pilas equaled 3 cr123 batteries and they still work, so much about ancient history, but boy how things have changed.


----------



## jake25 (Jul 14, 2009)

Keith:

I'm pretty sure you bought from me, and my page says I'm out of stock (been like that for a bit). I do have the L900m in stock though (Just as bright as the 950m)

Also, you didn't pay. lets discuss this over PM?


----------



## Bushman5 (Jul 14, 2009)

OMG! i just discovered Solarforce lights.....  

there goes my mortgage payment...............oo:

Jake25, PM inbound with a few questions........:thumbsup:

I'm really liking the Lm950, the stabby bezel, hell all the lights and accessories.....i'm doomed.....must find 2nd job to fund this bloody flashlight habit. 

GF just warned me to not go crazy when ordering.......she doesn't understand our hobby..........:shrug: :shakehead

hmmm//........GF....or flashlights.........GF....or flashlights.......


----------



## TechnoBill (Jul 14, 2009)

Bushman5 said:


> OMG! i just discovered Solarforce lights.....
> 
> there goes my mortgage payment...............oo:
> ......
> ...


I think it's all wrapped in the signature line of a CPFer, can't recall who, that goes along the line of _{My Wife/Girlfriend has put me on notice that if I buy another flashlight she will leave me. I suppose I'll miss her, but my faithful Dog will Stand By His huMan!"}

_I thought the L950m was no longer available or is there a secret handshake known only by the Illuminati, Cognoscenti, and those pure of addiction heart who have proven themselves worthy?

For those of you not predisposed to firearms, or precluded therefrom by your government, there's good news and bad news. The *good news* is that a very expensive addiction is off limits to you. Put another way, "1,000 Meters. Where fantasy hits the wall of reality, physics, and skill."

But for those overburdened with disposable income, a State's Attorney with champagne taste as regards firearms and Dom Perignon personal finances reports that the really Psychotic Money is in Photography .

Food and Shelter? What's that?


----------



## csshih (Jul 14, 2009)

Oops.
Maybe my reviews shouldn't be so encouraging. 

yeah,,. The 950 is no longer available  
but as Jake said.. Knowing solarforce, something is probably cooking in the wings.


----------



## MIKES250R (Jul 14, 2009)

Just order a L1000 instead then you will get extended runtime


----------



## TechnoBill (Jul 14, 2009)

MIKES250R said:


> Just order a L1000 instead then you will get extended runtime


Aren't there features the L950m had that the L1000 does not, such as more than one light level?

Perhaps waiting for whatever's in the pipeline will be my preferred path.


----------



## csshih (Jul 14, 2009)

Congrats on your 20th post, Bill!

Thusly, you have reached enlightenment status. Behold!
You are now required to own a least 20 flashlights 

oh, and buy the entire pipeline. There has to be at least 1 light somewhere in there.


----------



## TechnoBill (Jul 14, 2009)

csshih said:


> Congrats on your 20th post, Bill!
> 
> Thusly, you have reached enlightenment status. Behold!
> You are now required to own a least 20 flashlights
> ...



Hey, _that_ was easy.
I may be closer to 20 flashlights than I'd thought if weapon mounted visible frequency lights and tactical quality lights I've bought for my wife count!

The "lowest grade" illumination devices we have are Fenix and the incans on our LDI (As in the military supplier of DBAL-A2's) illuminator/laser combos on our bedside pistol vaults Glocks. His and hers in .45 and 9mm. _Her G17 with the Laser Devices Incorporated illuminator/laser is just the cutest little thing ._

But those are just for "bumps in the night". For the _determined_ intruders I've a "George Jetson ejector style vault system" for the shoulder fired deterrent and something a little higher end than visible light and visible lasers. We have laws where I live. And for criminals who have chosen to _attempt_ to victimize us, those laws are just more bad news.

Just because I can see the intruder _does not mean_ the intruder can see me:nana:. But the _really nice_ devices are reserved for the military and are just a tad out of my price range. _Hey Kids! Want to play with coolest flashlights in the world and not have to pay for them? Join the United States Marine Corps. Cutting edge technology that's engineered to take all the abuse you can dish out. _

And the *L950m *and *L1000 do have differences other than merely run time do they not?*


----------



## MIKES250R (Jul 17, 2009)

NO there are no differences other than extended run time. Both have the same hi/ lo or should I say hi/medium switch since the difference between the two settings is neglible.

Solarforce claims that the L1000 is 50 lumens brighter than the L950 even if that was true I doubt you would be able to see any difference. I have a L950 with an extender(which is not manufacturer recomended-they say it will shorten the led life). I have tried several mce and P7 lights and the only two that I have kept are the L950 and the Tiablo ACE-G. I am not a whitewall fanatic but I find the donut pattern some lights prjoect very distracting and unacceptable. If one pays $140 for a light it ought to have a pretty beam. 

MIke


----------



## TechnoBill (Jul 17, 2009)

MIKES250R said:


> NO there are no differences other than extended run time. Both have the same hi/ lo or should I say hi/medium switch since the difference between the two settings is neglible.
> MIke


THANK YOU MIKE!!!!!

The presence of more than one output level was not apparent on the Solarforce sites.

I'm preferential to run time generally, more so in the case of 'larger' lights so the L1000 would be my preferred choice! Coming from using exclusively Surefires for tactical/defense purposes, I'm spoiled rotten by their beam patterns.


----------



## phantom23 (Jul 17, 2009)

L1000 is single mode! There's no such info on Solarforce site but on their dealers sites - yes.


----------



## Phaserburn (Jul 17, 2009)

I think the problem with running the L950 on three cells instead of two isn't led life. If the buck circuit can accomodate the additional voltage, which it seems to, than all should be ok. But, if the low mode is accomplished via a resistor, than increased voltage can burn it out.

I don't know this for fact, just my thoughts. I took the extender off my L950, but would like to put it back if someone more knowledgeable can chime in.


----------



## MIKES250R (Jul 18, 2009)

phantom23 said:


> L1000 is single mode! There's no such info on Solarforce site but on their dealers sites - yes.


 
That is odd I assumed the L1000 would be hi/lo as the switch looks the same as the L950. I ordered a L2 smooth switch when I added the L2 extender on my L950 and I still have hi/lo function. On the Solarforce website it does not mention hi/lo functions in any of the switch descriptions. So maybe the is some internal resister?

I had to make a wire o-ring if you will out of a piece of copper. It had to be thin and is the exact circumference of the tube. When the two tubes are screwed together it makes the contact.

MIke


----------



## phantom23 (Jul 18, 2009)

Switch looks the same because it is the same. Cheap DX lights have resistored low modes (resistor inside tailcap) but not Solarforce. L1000 has different driver than L950, supports 3xLi-Ion (it's not recommended to run L950 with 3x18650) and is single mode.


----------



## picard (Jul 19, 2009)

how do you put the glow paint on the flashlight? can you tell me how?


----------



## csshih (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi picard,

there are many ways of putting glow paint on flashlights.. 

you can use a epoxy and glow powder mix, you can buy glow paint, etc.. quite a few options out there.

what I did (because of lack of materials) was mix clear silicone caulk with the glow powder,then apply, using a toothpick to smooth out the mixture. I then waited for it to dry, and removed the excess.. YMMV.


----------



## strinq (Jul 20, 2009)

So wait...what's the difference between the L1000 and L950, we have conflicting opinions here.


----------



## windstrings (Jul 29, 2009)

picard said:


> how do you put the glow paint on the flashlight? can you tell me how?



Here is a link to some good glowpaint Picard... note the Brightness Rating: Very High (~33000)


----------



## jake25 (Jul 29, 2009)

strinq said:


> So wait...what's the difference between the L1000 and L950, we have conflicting opinions here.


String there is a different driver for the two lights

The L1000 can accept the higher voltage and only has 1 mode

The L950m is not designed for higher voltage and has 2 modes, 100% and a pretty much useless 60%.

In the up coming MCE light it will have 3 modes just like the new 3 mode dropin with a nice low. Hopefully I can get the point across to use CURRENT regulation. wait was i supposed to say anything about the new light?


----------



## TechnoBill (Jul 29, 2009)

jake25 said:


> String there is a different driver for the two lights
> 
> The L1000 can accept the higher voltage and only has 1 mode
> 
> ...


With respect to John Banner as Sergeant Schultz, _"I know nothing. NOTHING!" _Quietly, patiently, shall we wait.

Thanks Jake :thumbsup:


----------



## csshih (Jul 29, 2009)

the expression on my face is now looking just like the your avatar. :thumbsup:


----------



## strinq (Jul 29, 2009)

oooo...new light...


----------



## jprince (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: Solarforce L950m Review. (Pics, beamshots(indoor, outdoor), comparisons, and more*

I have the L1200 awesome light the Solarforce product is a great product have had no problems with their porduct what so ever....highly recommend the L1200!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nakahoshi (Aug 21, 2009)

jake25 said:


> String there is a different driver for the two lights
> 
> The L1000 can accept the higher voltage and only has 1 mode
> 
> ...



I think the 2 modes are perfect, 
-The high mode is good for when you need to really reach out, but when the light is getting hot, just switch it to "low" and it will run nearly as bright but it wont heat up the light. I don't think anyone would use such a large light in a low light needed situation. But, at the end of the day, you cant even get this light anymore so ill hang on to the one I have

-Bobby


----------



## TechnoBill (Aug 22, 2009)

It sounds like keeping an eye out for future SolarForce offerings, and moving quickly when a desired product appears, is the way to go.


----------



## jprince (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: Solarforce L950m Review. (Pics, beamshots(indoor, outdoor), comparisons, and more*



MIKES250R said:


> I really like this flashlight alot! It compares nicely to my Microfire 10W HID in terms of flood. It just does not have the throw the HID has. However it has a beautiful buttery smooth beam that is an instant on wall of light. It has replaced my Spear as my beside the bed light. I like the fact that you can unscrew the head slightly and increase the flood of the beam. I haven't done any run time test on my new 3000 mah 18650's yet so I wonder what kind of times I should expect. I also have ordered a tube extension to give me even more runtime. This is in my opinion one of the best bargains out there. Has anyone tested or got there hands on the L1200?
> 
> Mike


----------



## jprince (Aug 22, 2009)

I have the L1200 and it is an awesome light. Every bit of the L950 but more powerful, it pretty much lights up the night great spill and an extreme hot spot...don't have pictures right now but when I do will post. If you enjoy the L950 you will be overwhelmed with the L1200 highly recommend the L1200.


----------



## Dioni (Aug 26, 2009)

Increasingly convinced that I should buy a L950m!


----------



## csshih (Aug 26, 2009)

Dioni said:


> Increasingly convinced that I should buy a L950m!



sadly, they're not in production anymore.


----------



## Dioni (Aug 28, 2009)

csshih said:


> sadly, they're not in production anymore.


 
So I'll take it before that I come to say "I should have bought a L950m"


----------



## picard (Aug 31, 2009)

does the solarforce out throw the Jetbeam MX1 ?

I really want to know. The beam shots were taken at close range.


----------



## easilyled (Aug 31, 2009)

picard said:


> does the solarforce out throw the Jetbeam MX1 ?
> 
> I really want to know. The beam shots were taken at close range.



No, I have both and the Jetbeam M1-X throws a bit further.
However the L950m still throws a long way and with no donut, unlike the M1-X.


----------



## Dioni (Sep 24, 2009)

csshih said:


> sadly, they're not in production anymore.


 
on Solarforce Lights site shows: "TEMPORARILY OUT OF STOCK"

One more round? :thinking:


----------



## csshih (Sep 24, 2009)

Dioni said:


> One more round? :thinking:



nope. jason just hasn't removed it yet.

the solarforce masterpiece(which I am evaluating at the moment) is its successor.

better in some places, behind in some, also. :thinking:


----------



## apontes (Sep 25, 2009)

csshih said:


> the solarforce masterpiece(which I am evaluating at the moment) is its successor.


 

Eagerly waiting for your review. 
Looking good, by the pictures you already posted.


----------

